# 61 Special Columbia



## Dieselcowboy (Mar 29, 2016)

Picked up this green bike tonight for parts for another project.  Before I cannibalize it just wanted to make sure it's not something.  Unfortunately the nice chain guard will be repainted for the other project. So thoughts and opinions...


----------



## Intense One (Mar 29, 2016)

Columbia '61 Special...cool tank...nice rack.......clean it up for mom to ride or for your favorite girl!


----------

